# Doggie couture order! ?



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This morning my doggie couture order was delivered. I was really excited to get it because I ordered it a while ago.



Here are some photos of Millie modelling her new things. 
Here is the wooflink hipsters denim jacket,with Susan lanci big bow collar in perfect pink, with the wooflink my little chihuahua top. The denim jacket is in size two but runs a little big so I'm going to exchange it for a size 1 and if the size one doesn't fit Millie on me of the pups will grow into it.


Here is the Louisdog lofty collar in green.


Here is the baby pink wizard of oz collar.


Here is Millie in the wooflink pineapple vest with lofty collar.



Here she is in the Louisdog organic frill top with wizard of oz collar



Susan lanci tiffi blue nouveau bow step in harness with SL perfect pink big bow collar


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Gucci is 20 weeks now and she weighs 2.2lbs charted to be 3lbs. 


Duchess is 19 weeks and 3.8lbs charted to be 5lbs.


Here she is wearing Millie's old buddy belt, the size two fits her perfectly. Millie now wears size 2.5.


Pixie is 18 weeks and 2.12lbs charted to be 3lbs.


Darcy is also 18 weeks and 2.10lbs charted to be 3lbs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All beautiful pics of the girls! Loving all of the goodies too. Poor Millie having trouble with size 2. Looks like the tank fits her perfect though. I have some Wooflink size 1 vests/jackets and they are tiny. They fit Ava perfectly. If you exchange the vest for a size 1, it will fit Duchess most likely.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> All beautiful pics of the girls! Loving all of the goodies too. Poor Millie having trouble with size 2. Looks like the tank fits her perfect though. I have some Wooflink size 1 vests/jackets and they are tiny. They fit Ava perfectly. If you exchange the vest for a size 1, it will fit Duchess most likely.


Thanks sweetie! 
Yeah it seems that size two is proving tricky for her because her my little chihuahua top, and pineapple best fit lovely but the donut top is a little baggy and the denim jacket is huge. On the photo you can't really tell as she's sitting but once she stands up and walks her legs pop through the holes. I don't mind exchanging it though 
I'm so glad you recommended the Louisdog collars, the quality is really nice!
What do you think of the wizard of oz collar?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

You have such a beautiful Chi family. Looks like their all growing nicely. I love all their things you got. I couldn't even pick a favorite, Millie looks beautiful in everything. Looks to me that everything is a good fit. Keep in mind for the Wooflink vest/jacket if you go a size smaller you may not be able to layer it with a sweater or hoodie under it.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> You have such a beautiful Chi family. Looks like their all growing nicely. I love all their things you got. I couldn't even pick a favorite, Millie looks beautiful in everything. Looks to me that everything is a good fit. Keep in mind for the Wooflink vest/jacket if you go a size smaller you may not be able to layer it with a sweater or hoodie under it.


The chis say Thankyou! 
They are all coming along nicely, I am happy that pixie, Darcy and Gucci are charted to be the same size that way I won't have to buy more clothing sizes. Just hoping duchess is the same size as Millie once she's fully grown so that they can share clothes too.
I am happy with everything I picked, and ah yeah I thought that about the denim jacket if I got a size one and that if it was layered with something girly she may look like a little guy but I suppose I could just pair it with a pink collar 
I think I will try it on Millie again on top of a thick sweater and it might fit her better.
How's your babies doing?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, that is great that you finally got your DC things !!! I know how long you've been waiting for them ... 

my favorite is the LD oganic frill top with the pink wizard of oz collar. I need to order the organic frill top for my girls too. 

I also love the WL pineapple top and the LD lofty collar. I think I want that pineapple top now too. I never ordered it . i'll put it on my wishlist 

I love seeing updated pics of the puppies too. Pixie is still my favorite


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> oh, that is great that you finally got your DC things !!! I know how long you've been waiting for them ...
> 
> my favorite is the LD oganic frill top with the pink wizard of oz collar. I need to order the organic frill top for my girls too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was happy this morning when they arrived! Eventually! I wonder how long it will take to get the rest, it's all Susan lanci stuff and then a puppia vest.
There's so many more things I want though  every time I go on there's more, really want a suckright collar.
Is there anything you've got of your wish list at the moment?
Ah for some reason I thought you already had the organic frill, the quality is amazing it is stunning. I think Ellie would look adorable in the pineapple vest I love the mesh part on the front.
Pixie says Thankyou  
How's Minnie, toots and Ellie?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lots of super cute things and Millie looks so pretty! I love all the pictures of the puppies too, they are way too cute! I absolutely love them all, but I have to say little Pixie, all black with her little white stripe is so adorable. I love that first picture of Gucci and Darcy reminds me a bit of my Rocky on those pictures. hehe


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep seeing the wizard of oz collars on urbanpup and was hoping they'd be on sale by now  It looks so nice! But on Honey it would disappear in her fur anyway lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Lots of super cute things and Millie looks so pretty! I love all the pictures of the puppies too, they are way too cute! I absolutely love them all, but I have to say little Pixie, all black with her little white stripe is so adorable. I love that first picture of Gucci and Darcy reminds me a bit of my Rocky on those pictures. hehe


Thankyou so much, I'm so proud of them all. A lot of people seem to say pix is their favourite, I think it's because she's looks abit different she's such a cutie!
Ah yeah I can see it, the Black and Tan makes them match, maybe rocky likes my little Darc?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Everyone looks so cute in their new things. We must have the same taste! I have many of the things you ordered! I just love that little Louis Dog Organic frill dress!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> I keep seeing the wizard of oz collars on urbanpup and was hoping they'd be on sale by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw them on urban pup too  the reason I got it from DC is because she had a 35% off sale so I got a good deal.
I think honey would look beautiful in it! 
I know what you mean about the fur covering it though, have you thought about a Susan lanci big bow collar because that would really stand out on honey?
What colour wizard of oz collar did you like?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Everyone looks so cute in their new things. We must have the same taste! I have many of the things you ordered! I just love that little Louis Dog Organic frill dress!


Aw I would love to see your babies in these items if you have photos!
Also what size wooflink and Louisdog do you guys wear?
Thankyou aswel  I love the organic frill, it fits Millie really well and she's comfy in it.
I like how the frill extends the length as Millie is actually pretty long she's 10"


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah I saw them on urban pup too  the reason I got it from DC is because she had a 35% off sale so I got a good deal.
> I think honey would look beautiful in it!
> I know what you mean about the fur covering it though, have you thought about a Susan lanci big bow collar because that would really stand out on honey?
> What colour wizard of oz collar did you like?


I love the red wizard of oz collar actually with the bow. Honey has loads of pink stuff, almost all her clothes are pink. I love purple too but there isn't usually as much of that


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I saw them on urban pup too
> ...


The red would look gorgeous on honeys coat, the emerald green is gorgeous too.
I'm a sucker for pastel colours 
Are you going to order one of those collars for honey?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

No not right now, I've got all my xmas presents to buy and everyone has their birthdays before xmas too!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> No not right now, I've got all my xmas presents to buy and everyone has their birthdays before xmas too!


I've got Xmas pressies to buy too, and it's Millie's 1st birthday on the 11th of December, I can't believe how fast the time has went by. How old is honey?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

The time goes sooo fast, Honey will be 6 on 21st december! And Patch actually just turned 9, I can't believe it lol 

The other pups must have their birthdays quite close together, do they?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> The time goes sooo fast, Honey will be 6 on 21st december! And Patch actually just turned 9, I can't believe it lol
> 
> The other pups must have their birthdays quite close together, do they?


Yeah guccis birthday is the 9th of June, duchess birthday is the 17th of June and pixie and Darcy are sister and their birthday is the 24th of June. So June is going to be one crazy month!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so glad you finally got PART of the order Jessica! It is so hard to wait. I don't know what I love most. 
I am also a pastel nut and love the wizard of Oz collar with the Louis organic ruffle.
That being said the pineapple with the LD collar is fabulous. 
I love the denim vest...I kind of like making girls look strong, the vest is a fantastic piece.
Of course the Susan Lanci is, WOW!! 
Loving the pictures and hoping I don't want to purchase anything until we get to the warm weather in a couple of months.
I just took a bunch of pics of the girls today in in their warm clothes. They are not happy but it is FREEZING here today.
I like love all of your girls, they have personalities that shine through in your photos. Please keep sending the pics so I can enjoy "Puppies"!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> I am so glad you finally got PART of the order Jessica! It is so hard to wait. I don't know what I love most.
> I am also a pastel nut and love the wizard of Oz collar with the Louis organic ruffle.
> That being said the pineapple with the LD collar is fabulous.
> I love the denim vest...I kind of like making girls look strong, the vest is a fantastic piece.
> ...



I'm so happy I finally recieved it too, hopefully the rest of it wont be long! 
I'm glad you like everything  next time I get a Susan lanci harness I will get the smaller size it's a little baggy could defo be a better fit. What size does lily wear?
Can't wait to see some photos of your girls in their warm clothes. Will you make a thread soon?
I love how their personalities shine through the photos, it's crazy how different they are to eachother. Darcy and pixie are sisters yet they are nothing alike!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lily wears a xs in a the step in. What did you get? I had xxs when she was Milly's age. She needs the xs by the time she was a1 1/2 years. 
I did just order and received another SL xs step in for her in the pink cheetah, it seems smaller than the other xs' that we have.
OMG! For sure, there personalities are stellar! I just wish we all lived close so we could see each other's babies.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Lily wears a xs in a the step in. What did you get? I had xxs when she was Milly's age. She needs the xs by the time she was a1 1/2 years.
> I did just order and received another SL xs step in for her in the pink cheetah, it seems smaller than the other xs' that we have.
> OMG! For sure, there personalities are stellar! I just wish we all lived close so we could see each other's babies.


I got a XS/S but wish I got the XS now, never mind I will get the XS next time.
It would be good if we could all meet up, it's a shame we are all so far away.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

What cute goodies and cute pups you got there!! You have such a beautiful chi family!!

Me and my SO have been talking about future plans of getting more chis!! Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I got a XS/S but wish I got the XS now, never mind I will get the XS next time.
> It would be good if we could all meet up, it's a shame we are all so far away.



Oh no Jessica? Sorry the harness is too big. I thought for sure after I recommended for you to get xs, I thought you had changed it to that? Cause remember I told you that Millie and Brax are the same size and Brax has xs? Can she at least wear it over clothes? Or maybe you can sell it on eBay and then buy her the xs. Bummer this one is too big, I knew it would be.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

AutumnLynn said:


> What cute goodies and cute pups you got there!! You have such a beautiful chi family!!
> 
> Me and my SO have been talking about future plans of getting more chis!! Lol


Thankyou so much! The are the best I love them to bits. You should defo get more. Are you after a specific chihuahua?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I got a XS/S but wish I got the XS now, never mind I will get the XS next time.
> ...


Well I asked Melissa for the XS, but we had the confusion when I ordered it since I changed the size a couple of times she sent me S-M first which was completely wrong and now she has sent XS/S.
She can wear it over clothes I don't mind, or duchess will grow into it  next time I buy one I will get a XS.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Well I asked Melissa for the XS, but we had the confusion when I ordered it since I changed the size a couple of times she sent me S-M first which was completely wrong and now she has sent XS/S.
> She can wear it over clothes I don't mind, or duchess will grow into it  next time I buy one I will get a XS.



Oh okay. Well at least it can be worn over clothes for now.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Well I asked Melissa for the XS, but we had the confusion when I ordered it since I changed the size a couple of times she sent me S-M first which was completely wrong and now she has sent XS/S.
> ...


Yeah defo, I'm glad I didn't order anymore harnesses in my last order because I was going to get the tiffi gift bow harness but went for the collar instead which is good as I know the collar will fit.
Also just saw your post about the new Louisdog muse top I really like it and the feather top is cute too.
What do you think of the safari coat?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah defo, I'm glad I didn't order anymore harnesses in my last order because I was going to get the tiffi gift bow harness but went for the collar instead which is good as I know the collar will fit.
> Also just saw your post about the new Louisdog muse top I really like it and the feather top is cute too.
> What do you think of the safari coat?



I love the safari coat. But I've heard mixed reviews in how LD coats run. It seems coats in general run bigger than the actual clothing. I like the coat a lot. But I think I'd rather buy clothes for now. 

I was at work when you asked me about the oz collar you got. I like the stones, I'm just not crazy about nylon webbing. It's kinda harsh on the fur. I do love the lofty collar. Ava has it in beige and now I want the pink one for Ava and Kendall. And the denim day out collar for Bailey. And. Denim de tutu collar for Kendall and Bailey.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah I was happy this morning when they arrived! Eventually! I wonder how long it will take to get the rest, it's all Susan lanci stuff and then a puppia vest.
> There's so many more things I want though  every time I go on there's more, really want a suckright collar.
> Is there anything you've got of your wish list at the moment?
> Ah for some reason I thought you already had the organic frill, the quality is amazing it is stunning. I think Ellie would look adorable in the pineapple vest I love the mesh part on the front.
> ...


hopefully , the rest of what you ordered wont take too long. 
oh, yes... I have lots on my wishlist . lol. I think an organic frill tank for each of my girls and a pineapple top for Ellie. I want the muse tops too. and another suckright hoodie for Ellie. I think there's quite a bit more too that I want. 
I still have my order from Columbus day i'm waiting for. its the suckright hoodie for Minnie, the ON teacup sweater for Ellie , the brown terry stirped dress by LD, and the SL puppy pink nouveau bow collar. 

Minnie, Toots and Ellie and Peyton are doing good. the just had there supper. its pouring rain here right now, so they don't want to go outside :-(


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah defo, I'm glad I didn't order anymore harnesses in my last order because I was going to get the tiffi gift bow harness but went for the collar instead which is good as I know the collar will fit.
> ...


The pink lofty is nice I didn't know which to chose but most of my stuff is pink so thought I'd chose green for a change. 
How was work


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was happy this morning when they arrived! Eventually! I wonder how long it will take to get the rest, it's all Susan lanci stuff and then a puppia vest.
> ...


It's raining here too  I bet your excited to get you order from the Columbus Day sale. Make sure to post photos when it arrives! Are you guna get the pink or white pineapple top?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> It's raining here too  I bet your excited to get you order from the Columbus Day sale. Make sure to post photos when it arrives! Are you guna get the pink or white pineapple top?


yes, I cant wait to get the things from the Columbus day sale !!! one of the items is on its way . she sent tracking that the suckright cats and dogs hoodie for Minnie has been shipped ! 

I love how the pink one looks on Millie !!! I think i'll get the pink too. its so girly . and it'll look nice with the SL pink collar too


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > It's raining here too
> ...


Yeah it will, I want to get a tutu for Millie aswel going to have a browse for one now


----------



## Pupachurros (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow so much beautiful stuff. I love the pineapple singlet!! So cute!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Pupachurros said:


> Wow so much beautiful stuff. I love the pineapple singlet!! So cute!!


Thankyou, I'm glad you like everything.
Millie likes the pineapple top best too, she she's most comfortable in it,she prefers sleeveless


----------

